# Nu mai bea mey k nu e bine...



## barbarabliss

Hi all! I am new to this site but I was wondering if anyone could help me translate this message I received by sms. I am just learning Romanian after visiting the beautiful country once but I don't recognize most of this message. If anyone could help me translate that would be so great!

Nu mai bea mey k nu e bine...cum ai putut sa ma inseli? nu stiai k eu ma gandesc numai la tine si nu as putea sa fac asta...ti-am trimis sms in romana ca stiam ca ai translator si sa nu ma mai chinui eu sa-ti trimit sms in engleza ca si asa nu prea stiu...si mie mi-e dor de tine.


----------



## Trisia

Hi, welcome to the Romanian forum 

Erm, OK, I'll give it a shot, and my colleagues can join in if needed:



> Stop drinking, it's not good for you... how could you deceive/cheat on* me? Didn't you know that I only think about you and could never do that... I sent you this message in Romanian because I knew you had a translator and it would have been a lot more difficult for me to send this in English, because I don't know it well... and I miss you.



*) it's the same word in Romanian, so I can't tell which one they meant.


----------



## robbie_SWE

Trisia said:


> Hi, welcome to the Romanian forum
> 
> Erm, OK, I'll give it a shot, and my colleagues can join in if needed:
> 
> 
> 
> *) it's the same word in Romanian, so I can't tell which one they meant.


 
Perfect translation Trisia! Just a question about the last few words; wouldn't it be better to say "_and I miss you_ *too*"? It's a minor change, but what do you think? 

 robbie


----------



## OldAvatar

She/he knew that you've got a translating soft, so she should have used normal language instead of SMS slang.


----------



## barbarabliss

Thanks very much for the help and quick reply!


----------

